# Atacx gym variant of mace of aggression (mace and panther's fist) pt. 1



## ATACX GYM (Dec 11, 2011)

Just giving you guys and gals the heads up: a slew of new videos are coming...

*ATACX GYM FAN REQUESTED TECHNIQUE: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzfqL...eature=related

GRASP OF DEATH: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hPkcf...eature=related

**MACE OF AGGRESSION* (our variant is also called Mace And Panther's Fist,M.O.A. (Mace Of Aggression),MADD MACE,my little surfer client calls it AGGRO MACE,and we also call it M.O.A. BETTA BLUES...a spin off of Spike Lee's movie named MO' BETTA BLUES)--will be up by next week.The current video that IS up is a walkthrough for a client of mine (I provide video tutorials as part of my personal training for clients) and wasn't supposed to be put up on my YT...but it accidentally was.The ACTUAL video has live attacks and counters FIRST and a much more thoroughgoing explanation and demonstration of Kenpo body dynamics: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mz8c8lXCiKE

*DEFLECTING HAMMER,SWORD OF DESTRUCTION, and ATACX GYM GRAFTING BASIC FLOW SERIES 1  are upcoming.Should be up shortly before or after Xmas holidays are done.From my channel 

ATACX GYM FLUID STRENGTH AND SPEED: (they're a trifle grainy due to my friend dropping my camera and not informing me of it until after it was uploaded)GINGA+YOGA+KICKBOXING+ CALISTHENICS ROUTINEhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LndCLW7kJM


SPRINTERS BLOCK PUSHUPS+SNAKE STRETCH http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLqdmkLuViY

This is a old skool extra grainy Sprint cellie video taken a few years ago.I can of course now do the exercise series much better now,and it's even more demanding...including more than just a single back tuck in its flow of movement.This is a video of a part of what I call my ZULU PUSHUP SEQUENCE:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rgd1NvsBw14

**Okay I'd like to ask a favor of all of you.Will you please comment on both this thread and the videos I left links to? Basically,comment on youtube and copy and paste your comment on this thread if you have the time.And if you like the video...can you please Thumbs Up the vid? I'd very much appreciate it.Thanks.*


----------



## ATACX GYM (Feb 28, 2012)

No comments? Lol that's surprising...


----------



## Josh Oakley (Feb 28, 2012)

ATACX GYM said:


> No comments? Lol that's surprising...



Give me one at a time on its own thread and you already KNOW I am down to eviscerate it.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATACX GYM (Feb 28, 2012)

Josh Oakley said:


> Give me one at a time on its own thread and you already KNOW I am down to eviscerate it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk




See? Evisceration is GOOD!!


----------



## Josh Oakley (Feb 28, 2012)

So I will focus on your MOA, Since that is the titular focus of this thread. First thoughts:
1) I have seen something similar to the traditional version AND your version in SKK. However it was a slightly different punch employed. The key to the first strike would be speed. Pull it fast enough and it will work just fine. 

2)I am very glad you're not committed to the name on this one. You might be able to avoid a lot of useless bickering, accordingly.

3) thee are a couple of points in there where I see the front leg just WIDE open to be swept out from under him. The guy is extended, head past the coccyx, leg just BEGGING to be violated and left unmolested. Do you need it to take you to dinner first, or something?

3) I like that you added the knee to the groin.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATACX GYM (Feb 28, 2012)

Josh Oakley said:


> So I will focus on your MOA, Since that is the titular focus of this thread. First thoughts:
> 1) I have seen something similar to the traditional version AND your version in SKK. However it was a slightly different punch employed. The key to the first strike would be speed. Pull it fast enough and it will work just fine.
> 
> 2)I am very glad you're not committed to the name on this one. You might be able to avoid a lot of useless bickering, accordingly.
> ...




1) I hold a BB in SKK too, remember? I could hold a 4th or 5th but Idl politics so...

2) The actual name in my Gym is THE MACE AND PANTHER'S FIST, not MACE OF AGGRESSION..it just roughly correlates to MOA. Yeah, I'm glad I'm not committed to the name MOA too, lol.

3) I completely agree about the leg sweep. We actually employ the strikes to the push-trip or push-sweep because we focus on breaking the whole combat sequence down into quick 2 strike fight enders and then string them together. Forces the student to really really get an in-depth feel for each movement.

4) Thanx! You know us kenpo guys, we gotta poke some eyes and make groin burger out of somebody's nether regions, plus chop necks and stuff. Lolol.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh I remember. Also, you're not the only one out of SKK because of politics.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ATACX GYM (Feb 29, 2012)

Josh Oakley said:


> Oh I remember. Also, you're not the only one out of SKK because of politics.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk



Well said, my martial arts brother.


----------



## KARATEKA007 (Mar 29, 2013)

the guy on the first video say : when tradition hinders progress you do away with tradition.


----------



## marlon (Nov 16, 2013)

Hello my brother.  Love your work.  However, I am not entirely convinced that you gave the first/origninal  MOA a fair trial.  the hand positioning that you corrected is almost identical to the original, you just added a different intent and the concept of regaining your balance which is not excluded for the original movement at all. Your finishing elbow strike of the original MOA could be done the way you like but instead you leaned forward giving no power to it. And your demonstration of the pull effecting your balance was dramatic but to the side...all the other pulls were done straight.  How would your technique work against a sudden rough pull to the side that you used to discredit the original MOA?
Remember I am not an AK guy at all and I really like your stuff and your creativity

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------

